# Accepting the offer didn't work for IOs



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Anybody else seeing this today on Instants?


----------



## 121917 (Sep 4, 2017)

If by didn't work you mean it sent you back to the home screen after accepting yeah, that happens all the time. You actually did accept it the app is just ****ed a bit. You have to relog and clear data every time it happens.


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

This message here.


----------



## krazo (Nov 10, 2015)

It happened to me. I cleared data and rebooted. The IO banner and toggle switch disappeared. What do I do now?


----------



## Flex89 (Jun 12, 2016)

Yeah clearing the data on the newest version causes the IO toggle to disappear. It will show back up sometime usually within 24 hours. More of the great Amazon Flex programming being demonstrated.


----------



## chuck finley (Aug 2, 2017)

will you get the weekly email saying that you accepted block but didn't work? And you have nothing to prove that the app ****ed up?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

Saw it a couple of times on instants over the last couple of days. Never seen it before and done plenty of instants before.


----------

